# Something a little different!



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My music tastes are a little more eclectic than you might think! It's not always about AC/DC! lol

My sons and I have always loved EDM for a long time! I just got reintroduced to it by my husband of all people! WTF!! Ya, my husband!

He cranked this particular song up and before I knew it, I was dancing in the kitchen while my hubby made some pulled pork! A good time was had by all! ;

Anyhow, this just rocked my soul! Love it!

How music touches you and makes you want to move to the beat!

Are there any New Order fans in this forum?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2016)

Dancing Queen, eh!?








Oh yeah .. you go girl!

I grew up listening to my parents playing the crooners (Bing, Sinatra etc).
Classical music was there too. I still like sitting back and listening to it when the mood strikes.
During my tweens/teens, we went to a lot of Hungarian weddings. Gypsy music is something
that still evokes emotions in me. Mainly because there were a lot of beautiful girls to dance with.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

OMG It's not an Olympic sport! lol This is a heart attack in the making! I would really have to train my butt off in order to dance at this level of physical fitness!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

When I went to the AC/DC concert I danced my butt off! The sweat was just dripping off of me! You just can't help yourself! I can't at least!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I had to Google EDM. Living in Edmonton, I got a lot of local references unit electronic dance music came up. I have always felt uncomfortable dancing. The more people pushed me do dance, the more irritated and uncomfortable I became. It didn't help that they laughed at the way I danced when did.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> It didn't help that they laughed at the way I danced when did.


They were idiots! Dancing is an expression of the soul!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I had to look up edm too. It's the noise they pump out of the clubs now. As far as dancing goes I can waltz, foxtrot, polka, two step, jitterbug and jive, do the twist and a lot of other dances like that. I prefer a slow, hold the girl close, biker shuffle.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

For me it was way different; too different.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Robert1950 said:


> I had to Google EDM. Living in Edmonton, I got a lot of local references unit electronic dance music came up. I have always felt uncomfortable dancing. The more people pushed me do dance, the more irritated and uncomfortable I became. It didn't help that they laughed at the way I danced when did.


I hear ya...cant dance at all. I'm wound like a spring


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Who really cares if you can "dance" or not! _ Does the music move your sole? Do you tap your foot, drum your fingers? If you are, your grooving to the music. I am sure sometimes I must look like a fool out on the dance floor but I could care less. I am enveloped by what I hear and just have to express myself! 

Been to some weddings where is everyone is shit faced drunk and some of the stuff I have seen doesn't constitute dance at all but then again it's probably the booze. I have no booze to blame when I dance like a spaz!

This is hysterical. Now, I know I am not this bad! lol If I am, I don't give a shit because dancing is all about having fun!

Oh hell, we went to a Greek wedding! The men all get together drink a shot of Ouzo and then they start a line dance. I boldly went where no woman should an grabbed the white handkerchief and led the men around the room while the all the guests watched. That's is definitely not part of Greek wedding protocol. I didn't know and some men got mad me! Too bad, so sad!





_


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Lola said:


> They were idiots! Dancing is an expression of the soul!


Yeah, but doesn't really mean much when you realize it 40 years later and you can't dance because of the arthritis in your knees.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Did someone say the jitterbug?


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> I have always felt uncomfortable dancing. The more people pushed me do dance, the more irritated and uncomfortable I became. It didn't help that they laughed at the way I danced when did.


I'm married to a Ukrainian dancer who loves to dance and I can't stand dancing. LOL!

Her girlfriends seem to find it fun to try and get me onto the dance floor and, like you, I get so frustrated when they go out of their way to make me feel bad for not wanting to dance with them.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

johnnyshaka said:


> I'm married to a Ukrainian dancer who loves to dance and I can't stand it
> .


I am Ukranian as well! I guess it's in our genetics! Ukranians know how to party!

Do you cook all the traditional Ukraninan dishes? I still do. I used to watch my father cook! He loves cooking. I used to help him when I small with getting food prep done! k


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Xelebes said:


> Did someone say the jitterbug?


That's what I said. Jitterbug. Jit. is a modern version, you don't hold the girl as much and there's a lot more solo work.




When I was 14, my older sister's friend taught me some dances. When she would Jitterbug and Jive she would bounce across the floor. God, how she would bounce. I was an avid pupil. Jive was more fun because you got closer to the girl.




@Robert1950....I find that once I get moving the arthritis isn't that bad a problem.....knees, ankles, hips etc.. At least while I'm dancing. The next day can be a bitch but Absorbine Jr. usually takes care of that.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Lola said:


> I am Ukranian as well! I guess it's in our genetics! Ukranians know how to party!
> 
> Do you cook all the traditional Ukrainian dishes? I still do. I used to watch my father cook! He loves cooking. I used to help him when I small with getting food prep done! k


I'm not a fan of Ukrainian food (  ) but my wife has made an effort to expose our girls to as much of it as possible. They love perogies and helped make them a few weeks ago and also made kutya but they weren't fans of that stuff.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2016)

johnnyshaka said:


> .. also made *kutya* but they weren't fans of that stuff.


If you were in our household, that would be understandable.
In Hungarian, that means dog. lol.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm Ukrainian as well, and Damn straight we know how to party and Dance!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Didn't notice a white hankie here, I'd be waving a white flag myself...no sole.

[video]



[/video]


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> That's what I said. Jitterbug. Jit. is a modern version, you don't hold the girl as much and there's a lot more solo work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still trying the modern club version of jive. Electroswing is mostly for two-stepping and foxtrotting.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2016)

Couch dancer here. lol.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

That's hillarious, Larry.

Jitterbug? Nada. But can you dance the djenterbug?







Me'n dancing don't do so good. Too many years playing and watching dancers. Now I dance like I'm playing guitar - and I know from previous experience watching how dumb that looks. I try not to dance. You're welcome.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

laristotle said:


> If you were in our household, that would be understandable.
> In Hungarian, that means dog. lol.


I'd have to be pretty "Hungary" to eat kutya!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Why is everyone so self critical of the way they dance! Really! Who cares! It's about having fun not what people think about you!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Lola said:


> Why is everyone so self critical of the way they dance! Really! Who cares! It's about having fun not what people think about you!


I'd rather have a drink and talk to somebody or else just enjoy watching/listening to the band.

I don't need to dance to have a good time but if you enjoy it...go ahead and dance your butt off. But, please, leave us alone if we've already declined your offer to join you.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

johnnyshaka said:


> I'd rather have a drink and talk to somebody or else just enjoy watching/listening to the band.
> 
> I don't need to dance to have a good time but if you enjoy it...go ahead and dance your butt off. But, please, leave us alone if we've already declined your offer to join you.


Agreed. As an introvert there's a few social situations that make my skin crawl and that's one of them. I'll dance with certain people, but there seems to be this misconception that if a quiet person wants to be quiet they must really just need an extroverted person to pull them out of their comfort zone. I assure you, and I can speak for a lot of people I know, that's not the case lol.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

johnnyshaka said:


> I'm married to a Ukrainian dancer who loves to dance and I can't stand dancing. LOL!
> 
> Her girlfriends seem to find it fun to try and get me onto the dance floor and, like you, I get so frustrated when they go out of their way to make me feel bad for not wanting to dance with them.


You likely can't stand dancing because you are not very good at it. Since your wife likes to dance you could practice together at home in private. You would likely get a lot better in a short time and even being able to dance to one or two songs would increase your confidence level and likely garner compliments in your improvement from her friends.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Day off and this is my Monday dancing music! Dancing while I do chores around the house! Company coming for dinner tomorrow night. Great way to get shitty chores done.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2016)

can't resist .. sorry .. not.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> You likely can't stand dancing because you are not very good at it. Since your wife likes to dance you could practice together at home in private. You would likely get a lot better in a short time and even being able to dance to one or two songs would increase your confidence level and likely garner compliments in your improvement from her friends.


You're one of the "I know you _say_ you don't wanna dance, but you can't possibly mean that because _I _like dancing" type of people, aren't you? Lol


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I cant get this earworm out of my head....sometimes having weird lyrics works in a songs favour, as you cant forget it. the video is pretty contagious too.





took me a few views to figure it out, but the singer is the ugly Jonas brother. Guess hes in a band now and not just a solo artist.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Thx for sharing! This is what gets me moving! Songs like this! Makes me just wanna bust out the moves! I love this! Never heard this before! It has me under it's spell!!



Diablo said:


> I cant get this earworm out of my head....sometimes having weird lyrics works in a songs favour, as you can forget it. the video is pretty contagious too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2016)

Except for the strat being tossed into the ocean at the end,
I found that entertaining.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Except for the strat being tossed into the ocean at the end,
> I found that entertaining.


Don't worry, it was a Squier 
not many Fenders in videos for this kind of music, come to think of it.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

This is about the only dance video I might consider blending into the background with...hide me in a costume so no one would recognize me, let me dance around a May pole and it might have been a lot of fun.

[video]



[/video]


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

I made it 48 seconds into the song. Sorry, not my thing at all.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

leftysg said:


> This is about the only dance video I might consider blending into the background with...hide me in a costume so no one would recognize me, let me dance around a May pole and it might have been a lot of fun.
> 
> [video]
> 
> ...


Gawd - haven't heard/seen that in ages. Throw in a few jugs of mead and I would join you around the maypole!!! I really kiked Men Without Hats!


----------

